# Iota Rifle Stocks



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone on here have any experience with Iota rifle stocks and/or Horizon firearms? I'm specifically looking for first hand info on the Krux rifle stock model.

https://iotaoutdoors.com/krux

I built a semi custom 7mm Rem SAUM and went cheap on the stock with a used HS Precision. There's really nothing wrong with the stock. HS makes great rifle stocks but I'd really like to lighten this rifle up a bit and a 27oz stock sounds very appealing. Before I drop the cash on it, I'd like to hear any feedback that anyone may have on Iota or Horizon.

In case you missed it, here's a link to my RSAUM build.

https://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2462914


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Iâ€™m looking for a stock for a browning a bolt that is light enough to go into the Rockies....

I have narrowed it down to McMiliian or Manners.....

For the cost Iâ€™m getting reassurance that the manufacturer will be there down the road if there is an issue....and lots of options


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

No doubt those are bomb proof options but have you ever looked at price versus lead time? It's frikin ridiculous! Both companies are 8-12 months out on most carbon fiber stock choices. You can have your smith build 3 custom rifles in less time than it takes to stock one of them not to mention their prices are kind of ridiculous for a painted stock.


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

A good friend of mine recently opened a nice gun shop here in Gonzales. It's in their family feed store, Fehner and Son Grain. He has 5-6 of these rifles in stock if you want to get your hands on one to check it out. I nor him have shot one but they seem to be great quality and pretty neat that some of the parts are made right down the road from us in Shiner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks for the help.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw the Horizon rifles at the hunting shows this past month....I'm leaning to 1 of there rifles, and that's a nice stock. The feel is different, but its catchy.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

What do you mean by different feel? Is it soft rubbery like a Hogue over molded stock? Rough, sand paper ish? I just wish I could put my hands on one before I order.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

No, not the finish. It's the erganomics. Not the everyday rifle style feel in your hands. It's a different feel. Not what you are used to. I liked it, like I said I'll probably get a rifle myself.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Are they like the design of the GRS stocks?

https://www.eurooptic.com/grs-riflestocks-hunter-stocks.aspx

I would like to have one of these!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Captn C said:


> Are they like the design of the GRS stocks?
> 
> https://www.eurooptic.com/grs-riflestocks-hunter-stocks.aspx
> 
> I would like to have one of these!


Capt. C this looks like your old rig??

It was posted on another forum and seen heading north on 59


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

LOL...it's close, but no that's not it. 

My "deck" over the engine was as high as the top of the driver seat. We called it a deck because it was big enough to use as a dance floor!

That's nicely done...looks like they made a tube frame for it. Mine was built on the original 1969 floor pan!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

It was a neat little rig!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

